# Mystery snail and assasin snails



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I got my two assassin snails today and I was just wondering if they would bother my mystery snail Gary. If not I can move him over to my shrimp tank. Thank you.

Also Gary is at least 4x the size of them.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've noticed my assassins taking on MTS about 2x their size, so be wary for Gary....

Hey, I'm a poet and didn't even think I was!

Seriously though, I doubt Gary will be threatened, but just keep in mind that he is in a small amount of danger. Can he outrun them?


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

He is much bigger than them, I am sure he could proly outrun them, but i will keep an eye out. like i said i can put him in the shrimp tank if need be


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Most people seem to say it's safe but I've also seen people saying that it's not safe at all. It might partly depend if the assassins have smaller snails available, they are bound to eat them first.


----------

